# 2020 National Farm Machinery Show - Louisville, KY



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

National Farm Machinery Show starts Wednesday, February 12, 2020 -- Louisville, KY.

https://farmmachineryshow.org/

Shelia


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Planning on being there on Saturday.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Friday


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Went a couple of year's ago, found that I enjoyed Friday, better than Saturday and enjoyed Thursday better than Friday. When I go again, Thursday will be an all day for me, I do believe. Only problem I had with the show, was all the things that just got added to my wish list (two Lifetime wagons did follow me home however ).

For those who haven't made the trip, I would encourage you to do so. What a great way to spend some time during the long cold winter, looking at new farm equipment (while maybe even enjoying an adult beverage or two :wub.

IF you plan on attending the tractor pulls, take some REALLY good sound protection, would be highly recommended. Remember it's inside and LOUD (still a great time).

Larry

PS two other great things that I got out of the trip: I got to meet a couple of great HT folks (Mike10 and Krone1).


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

World Ag Expo is next week too. Feb 11-13 in Tulare California. This old man has no money to spend or legs to walk the show grounds I have not been in almost 20 years. But if you want to see what other counties have for new technology this is the show.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Went to the show today. We both enjoyed the very tiring day. For the first time since I've been going there were some empty booth spaces; was told as a result of downturn in ag economy.  Talked with several seed reps, a few equipment manufacturers, the National Hay Association, and tarp building suppliers. I told Jeff it seemed like all the folks there manning booths were exceptionally knowledgeable, friendly and helpful. Sometimes in the past would only get one or two of those. (Only talked with one that somewhat friendly was the strong point; he could have just been "the authority")

Only came home with some sickle sections we'd ordered to be picked up there for bale slicer and an impulse purchase of a vegetable peeler and handy dandy slaw maker. Guess we must have had a theme of cutting tools. 

Shelia


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

Got there at lunch time in Thursday and went back on Friday. Checked app on phone we walked 7 miles on Friday and it felt like it. First time going and was really impressed.


----------

